#  >  > Thailand Festivals, Beaches, Scuba Diving and Temples, Tell us Your Tales >  >  > Thailands Wats Temples and Mosques >  >  Making Merit Photos

## dirtydog

The thread for your photos of people at Thai temples making merit, ie praying to Buddha to win the lottery or whatever it is they want out of life.

First up is a young lady at Wat Pho in Bangkok, no idea what she wanted but she spent enough time explaining it to him, at least I think that's what she was doing.



Wai Phra or Making a Buddhist Offering
The Thai Lotus

----------


## Roger Lee

I'll add a couple to your thread, first one in Chiang Mai, the 2nd in Bangkok.

----------


## Dillinger

^ Look at the state of her socks. tut tut


Who was the member on here with the foot fetish ?

Ahh Looper.... he will enjoy this thread

----------


## david44

We had the same scheme in Europe when I was lad . You'd make awishlist then go to deprtment store and sit on the knee of an old man in red clothes. I believe this is considered child molestation today. Surprisingly it worked you sometimes got a little brother,train set etc but never an elephant

----------


## Exige

They don't even take their hat off! Rude!!!

----------


## david44

Nice to see the Harrods bears on the bag as a fallback lest the karma call dont get thru

----------


## Looper

> ^ Look at the state of her socks. tut tut
> 
> Who was the member on here with the foot fetish ? 
>  Ahh Looper.... he will enjoy this thread


Mmmmm... the grubbier the better!

 :Wank:

----------


## dirtydog

Quite a few making merit at Wat Rakhang in Bangkok, thats it, Wai Phra you buggers.

----------


## dirtydog

Another room at wat Rakhang for making merit to Buddha.

----------

